# whats louder 4 12's or 2 18's



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

what do you think will give me more spl because right now im running 4 jl audios w3v4's . they are 4 ohm dvc and im running them off of an jbl 1200.bp1 amp old model at 2 ohms. now im banging right now but im always looking for something better so what about 2 kicker compvr's 18's in an sealed box with 3.4 cf of air per sub. oh the jl audios are also in an sealed box.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I think the 4 12s would be the better bet


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Though the 18's have more cone area, I dont think you have the box space to make them louder than the 12's you have now.


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

3.14 times the radius squared is the area of a circle.

3.14x36 (6 squared)=113.04
Times 4 subs equals 452.16

3.14x81 (9 squared)=254.34
Times 2 subs equals= 508.68
Theoretically the 18's will be louder b/c of the larger cone area.

I was bored.


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

i see that but on other car audio forums everybody says 4 12's so i guess im gonna stick with that


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cincycaddy_@Jul 31 2004, 08:45 PM
> *3.14 times the radius squared is the area of a circle.
> 
> 3.14x36 (6 squared)=113.04
> ...


You also have to consider the quality of the subs you are comparing, sheer cone area wont be louder every time.


----------



## mazdarotti2000 (Jul 31, 2004)

2-18"s will kill 4- 12"s by 6dbs :twak:


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Aug 1 2004, 09:20 AM
> *You also have to consider the quality of the subs you are comparing, sheer cone area wont be louder every time.
> [snapback]2095282[/snapback]​*


Quite tru....quite tru.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mazdarotti2000_@Aug 1 2004, 03:23 PM
> *2-18"s will kill 4- 12"s by 6dbs :twak:
> [snapback]2095791[/snapback]​*


Unless you are a moron that talks out of their ass all the time, then you get your ass handed to you on a silver platter by 2 10's when you thought your 2 18's were all badass.


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

very true but the only reason i been thinking of 18's because i still remember back in 1996 i had just one cerwin vega 18 inch subwoofer running off an old ass sherwood amp and i was slamming but that was when i first started out with car audio so i cant remember if it was garbage loud or decent. im gonna stick with my 12's but im gonna upgrade the enclosure and subs i got my eyes set on getting 4 solo baric 12 i7's and an enclosure for 4 of them and then im gonna run them off the 4000 watt cliff design amp.....................


----------



## mazdarotti2000 (Jul 31, 2004)

2- 18"S WITH 1000 WATTS EACH I'M TALKING 155"S MAYBE IN THE 
RIGHT RIDE 160


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mazdarotti2000_@Aug 2 2004, 05:44 PM
> *2- 18"S WITH 1000 WATTS  EACH I'M TALKING 155"S MAYBE IN THE
> RIGHT RIDE 160
> [snapback]2099405[/snapback]​*


Unfortunately there are so many variables its hard to say what something will "hit"


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cincycaddy_@Aug 3 2004, 12:06 PM
> *Unfortunately there are so many variables its hard to say what something will "hit"
> [snapback]2101684[/snapback]​*


You mean like those Audio Controls that are at +10 and in the port so people can say they did a 160 when on any reputable not jacked up mic they do a 140? Depending on the vehicle, 2 18's with some cheap 1000 watt amps wont break a 143-145 on a Termlab.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

true true but like said be for it is all about ur setup. I truthfly there are way to many varibales.


----------



## slammedbluwagon (Jun 30, 2004)

I would stick with the 4 12's. They could be just as efficient with some good amps. 

Ben


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mazdarotti2000_@Aug 2 2004, 06:44 PM
> *2- 18"S WITH 1000 WATTS  EACH I'M TALKING 155"S MAYBE IN THE
> RIGHT RIDE 160
> [snapback]2099405[/snapback]​*





yeah.......................sure whatever you say




:uh:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

Just wondering but wouldnt the 18's hit lower than the 12's can? J/W

Rob


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Aug 8 2004, 01:48 PM
> *Just wondering but wouldnt the 18's hit lower than the 12's can? J/W
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]2116857[/snapback]​*


The speaker size has no relation to how low it will play. For instance, I have an 8" with an Fs of 28 hz, there are 18's with an Fs of 55 hz. The 8 would have a more linear response, lower, in that case. A friend of mine has 18 8's in his car and 35 hz will make you sick. It's clearly a matter how you install whatever you have.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Aug 9 2004, 09:36 AM
> *The speaker size has no relation to how low it will play.  For instance, I have an 8" with an Fs of 28 hz, there are 18's with an Fs of 55 hz.  The 8 would have a more linear response, lower, in that case.  A friend of mine has 18 8's in his car and 35 hz will make you sick.  It's clearly a matter how you install whatever you have.
> [snapback]2118641[/snapback]​*


Again this is what I am talking about, you are saying that a 8" speaker, can play a 28hz note, that is just stupid. Who is gonna tune there 8" sub to 28hz :angry: 
The biggest problem that you will have is how to find the room to mount two 18's, you would be looking at 5.0 c.u. ft per side at least to achieve the desired affects, but I do not know which subs you are trying to use. 4-12"s in a correct enclosure would outplay two 18"s in a uncorrect enclosure. You find the room for the air space, and the 2-18's will outplay the 12's due to the ability for the 18 to deep lower into the frequency spectrum.


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

hey, i had 4 8's tuned to 28 hertz and it will for sure play it loud no problem


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

8" subs are not meant to be played at 28Hz, if you actually play a 28hz note, you are not gonna get the total impact of 28hz, by the way what were you using to get your 8" subs to 28 Hz.


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

right around 35 hertz it would shake the dash, the wipers would lift off the windshield alittle and the doors would flap a 1/4 inch.


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

it all depends on how u wire your speakers, buid ur box, tune ur box, size of port, etc etc. i can get 1 12" sub to woop ass on 4 15z. doesnt matter how many u have its how u use it!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Aug 9 2004, 08:20 PM
> *hey, i had 4 8's tuned to 28 hertz and it will for sure play it loud no problem
> [snapback]2120559[/snapback]​*


Damn, dont ya hate it when other people besides me prove you wrong? Hydrota, I commend you for having the balls to do something with 8's.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 9 2004, 09:05 PM
> *8" subs are not meant to be played at 28Hz, if you actually play a 28hz note, you are not gonna get the total impact of 28hz, by the way what were you using to get your 8" subs to 28 Hz.
> [snapback]2120663[/snapback]​*


This post says it all for me. 8's with an Fs of 28 hz ARE made to play 28 hz. I had my single 8 tuned to 32 hz and it played 25 hz just fine, sounded nice and clear, and NOBODY thought it was a single 8. You must not know much about subs, because you dont use something to make your subs have an Fs, its in the design of the woofer. Look for yourself http://www.reaudio.com/flash_index.html at the RE8, I have last years model, this years has an Fs of 22 hz. While your at it, click the "tech" tab and go to "SQ/SQL - Volumes" and look at an RE8, it SAYS to tune to 32 hz. You are stuck in misconception land, and this proves it.

STILL dont believe me? How about this one http://www.sounddomain.com/id/king_of_8z I helped build this car, he has pics, he has scores from shows. Those scores are on a new Termlab, and the classes listed as "MR" is Reality, metered on the HEADREST.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well it is not a concept of a 8" Sub can have a 28 fs, what I am saying is that a 28hz is lower then the mechainical capabilities of a 8" Sub, yes it will play at 28 hz, are you gonna get the profit of 28hz, NO.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I would think the 2 18's would be louder


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 10 2004, 11:55 AM
> *Well it is not a concept of a 8" Sub can have a 28 fs, what I am saying is that a 28hz is lower then the mechainical capabilities of a 8" Sub, yes it will play at 28 hz, are you gonna get the profit of 28hz, NO.
> [snapback]2122075[/snapback]​*


Again, you dont know much about subs do you? Mechanically what makes a speaker have the Fs it does? If the RE8 has an Fs of 28, isn't that defying physics then? If its beyond mechanical capability, it wont play it, it will fail, and apparently they do play 28 hz. By your theory, 18's will play lower than anything else, so explain this http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cf...tnumber=294-674 18" with an Fs of 37 hz. Or how about this http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cf...tnumber=290-397 15" with 46 hz Fs, and this one http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cf...tnumber=290-420, and this one even http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cf...tnumber=290-422


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Aug 10 2004, 07:29 PM
> *Again, you dont know much about subs do you?  Mechanically what makes a speaker have the Fs it does?  If the RE8 has an Fs of 28, isn't that defying physics then?  If its beyond mechanical capability, it wont play it, it will fail, and apparently they do play 28 hz.  By your theory, 18's will play lower than anything else, so explain this http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cf...tnumber=294-674 18" with an Fs of 37 hz.  Or how about this http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cf...tnumber=290-397 15" with 46 hz Fs, and this one http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cf...tnumber=290-420, and this one even http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cf...tnumber=290-422
> [snapback]2123287[/snapback]​*


Yes again the internet wizard stikes again. Maybe I just won't talk to you. I will see you on the Car stereo Curcuit.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Damn 18 8's how long did that take to mount them ? :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm stayin outta this one


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 10 2004, 10:10 PM
> *Yes again the internet wizard stikes again.  Maybe I just won't talk to you.  I will see you on the Car stereo Curcuit.
> [snapback]2123683[/snapback]​*


Well you dont know how to get information any other way so thats the only way. Those are technical specs on the drivers, you can call and get those same numbers, or you can buy those drivers and have the specs on paper included. Technical specs from the manufacturer dont change because they are "on the net". I see the best you could come up with for being proven wrong is "its on the net" so I'll just assume that you accept you are wrong and move on.

You STILL havn't explained your theory of mechanical capabilities, whatcha got on that one genious?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

It is simple a specific Subwoofer is only gonna play to a specific frequency, okay they will play at any frequency, but they are not gonna do what that SUB was intended to do. A 8" SUB does not have the ability to play at 28hz, actually there is only so much information that will be audible at that frequency. A 8" sub won't do that. Now you may have a 8" sub tuned to 28hz, but in acuality you may be playing at a higher frequency, and that is dependent on what type of box you are using and tunning frequency, also what type of crossover you are using. A 6 db crossover at 28hz is probably only filtering at 50hz, but you take a 18, or 24db crossover from say Audio Control that has sharp cutoff you are gonna have problems with a 8" sub at 28hz. I do not need tech papers for that, I learned that through researching specs and being apart of the industry, I don't need anyone else giving my papers on the internet to understand that.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 12 2004, 08:48 PM
> *It is simple a specific Subwoofer is only gonna play to a specific frequency, okay they will play at any frequency, but they are not gonna do what that SUB was intended to do.  A 8" SUB does not have the ability to play at 28hz, actually there is only so much information that will be audible at that frequency.  A 8" sub won't do that.  Now you may have a 8" sub tuned to 28hz, but in acuality you may be playing at a higher frequency, and that is dependent on what type of box you are using and tunning frequency, also what type of crossover you are using.  A 6 db crossover at 28hz is probably only filtering at 50hz, but you take a 18, or 24db crossover from say Audio Control that has sharp cutoff you are gonna have problems with a 8" sub at 28hz.  I do not need tech papers for that, I learned that through researching specs and being apart of the industry, I don't need anyone else giving my papers on the internet to understand that.
> [snapback]2129398[/snapback]​*


Apparently you do need papers to understand that, becuase you still havn't answered how mechanically they can't do it. Beyond that, Best Buy is not industry involvement. I have an 8" box, that I had my 8 in, sitting in my garage that plays 25 hz just fine. 30 hz is a little louder on a meter, but it peaks in car at 43 hz. As a matter of fact, I think I just might throw the box in a car and show you on an RTA that it does play it. Expect that within the next few days.

Now, time for some crossover education.... If you set a crossover at 28 hz, that is where the base frequency is. If its high pass, it lets higher than 28 hz go through, low pass it lets lower than 28 hz go through. It is not a brick wall, thats where the 6db, 12db, ect comes from. Those numbers are per octave. So, 28 hz low pass with a 6 db/octave filter means there will be 6 dB of loss from 28 hz to 56 hz. If there was a 12 dB/octave filter, then there would be 12 dB of loss from 28 hz to 56 hz. Since I'm sure you are confused where the 56 hz is coming from, that is 1 octave change. So lets say you have a 40 hz crossover, low pass, at 12 dB/octave. You would have 12 dB of loss between 40 hz and 80 hz. If this were high pass, you'd have 12 dB of loss between 40 hz and 20 hz. 

Moral of the story, you dont high pass subs, so if you have it set to 60 hz, 60 hz and below will be sent to the sub at an equal level therefore it can be playing it. FYI, the only "high pass" filter you'd see that you could set to 28 hz would be an adjustable infrasonic filter that may go as high as 30 hz.


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 12 2004, 07:48 PM
> *It is simple a specific Subwoofer is only gonna play to a specific frequency, okay they will play at any frequency, but they are not gonna do what that SUB was intended to do.  A 8" SUB does not have the ability to play at 28hz, actually there is only so much information that will be audible at that frequency.  A 8" sub won't do that.  Now you may have a 8" sub tuned to 28hz, but in acuality you may be playing at a higher frequency, and that is dependent on what type of box you are using and tunning frequency, also what type of crossover you are using.  A 6 db crossover at 28hz is probably only filtering at 50hz, but you take a 18, or 24db crossover from say Audio Control that has sharp cutoff you are gonna have problems with a 8" sub at 28hz.  I do not need tech papers for that, I learned that through researching specs and being apart of the industry, I don't need anyone else giving my papers on the internet to understand that.
> [snapback]2129398[/snapback]​*


Is he here yet???? HUH HUH HUH lol

And anyway Dirty don't you know that only ghetto ass people have 4 12's in their ride????? :0  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Aug 13 2004, 06:06 PM
> *Apparently you do need papers to understand that, becuase you still havn't answered how mechanically they can't do it.  Beyond that, Best Buy is not industry involvement.  I have an 8" box, that I had my 8 in, sitting in my garage that plays 25 hz just fine.  30 hz is a little louder on a meter, but it peaks in car at 43 hz.  As a matter of fact, I think I just might throw the box in a car and show you on an RTA that it does play it.  Expect that within the next few days.
> 
> Now, time for some crossover education....  If you set a crossover at 28 hz, that is where the base frequency is.  If its high pass, it lets higher than 28 hz go through, low pass it lets lower than 28 hz go through.  It is not a brick wall, thats where the 6db, 12db, ect comes from.  Those numbers are per octave.  So, 28 hz low pass with a 6 db/octave filter means there will be 6 dB of loss from 28 hz to 56 hz.  If there was a 12 dB/octave filter, then there would be 12 dB of loss from 28 hz to 56 hz.  Since I'm sure you are confused where the 56 hz is coming from, that is 1 octave change.  So lets say you have a 40 hz crossover, low pass, at 12 dB/octave.  You would have 12 dB of loss between 40 hz and 80 hz.  If this were high pass, you'd have 12 dB of loss between 40 hz and 20 hz.
> ...


Well I was not talking about high pass crossover stupid ass motherfucker, your concepts are absolutely stupid and you basically ramble on talking about shit that you do not know, I will tell you what, have fun in your world, your are a absolutely dumb ass person, have a nice day. Oh yeah, he did not put 4-12's Rusty, he put, or someone that he knows put 18-8" subs in a car, that is one I would think bullshit, or two, the stupidest thing that I have ever heard of. But dumb ass ghetto installers are everywhere, someone has to bullshit people.


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

But see Dirty I am the ghetto ass one with 4 12's  :biggrin:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 13 2004, 07:48 PM
> *Well I was not talking about high pass crossover stupid ass motherfucker, your concepts are absolutely stupid and you basically ramble on talking about shit that you do not know, I will tell you what, have fun in your world, your are a absolutely dumb ass person, have a nice day.  Oh yeah, he did not put 4-12's Rusty, he put, or someone that he knows put 18-8" subs in a car, that is one I would think bullshit, or two, the stupidest thing that I have ever heard of.  But dumb ass ghetto installers are everywhere, someone has to bullshit people.
> [snapback]2131910[/snapback]​*


You said it wouldnt play 28 hz because of the crossover at 50 hz, so that would be highpass. What I said isn't a concept, its electrical engineering, its how EVERY crossover works on the planet. I'm sorry you dont have the mental capacity to comprehend that.

As far as the 18 8's go, myself, the owner, and another friend did the install, had you checked the link I posted you would have seen the entire install, including progress and SPL scores.

So, here are all the subs that I supposedly didnt install









And here they are in the wall I supposedly didnt build









And those SPL numbers he didn't do.... http://www.mecacaraudio.com/eventresults.php?eventid=14

Since you can't follow links, I'll spell it out for ya, his name is Loyd Lowry. The meter used is Termlab sensor.
M3 -- Modified 3 (Stock interior, walls acceptable, metered in the passenger kick panel)

Place Competitor Name Team State Score 
1. LOYD LOWRY AI Wv 152.9 
2. David Scalise B&N Wv 141.8 

DB3 -- DBSPLSO 3 (Drive-by, metered 6 ft away from the car with doors closed and only windows open and playing music)

Place Competitor Name Team State Score 
1. LOYD LOWRY AI Wv 122.5 
2. JEFFERY CAUDILL JR BUMPS Ky 115.5 
3. Carey Stalt B&N Wv 115.0 
4. JESSICA COBB B&N Wv 111.7 
5. David Scalise B&N Wv 110.3 

While we're at it, lets look at Reality class top 12 http://www.mecacaraudio.com/top12.php?clas...3&Submit=Submit
Reality is metered on the drivers headrest, and looky there, #2 in the nation with 8's playing 39 hz. To make top 12 you have to have done 3 shows in that class, so there are more than that doing the class.

Place Competitor Name Team State Score Event Count 
1 Shane Saunders Team Audio Illusions Wv 150.5 3 
2 Loyd Lowry Team Smoke Wv 150.1 3 
3 Michael Huff Ky 149.8 3 
4 Charles Kestner T&T Ky 147.4 3 
5 Dj Hughes Team Hertz Tn 146.0 3 
6 Michael Bell MECA Insomniacs Mo 145.2 4 
7 Jeff Barton In 144.3 3 

Now how could it be that he does a 150 on the headrest on a Termlab sensor with 8's in an install we supposedly didnt do, when I'm fairly sure you've never had anything that would break a 145 on a termlab sensor metering on the dash.


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

Since you guys actually understand all theis stuff, maybe you can help me with a few things. What is spl? And all those other letters you use? And I am using 2 JL W6 (i think) 8's for my truck, and we are gonna make a middle console going between the seats, and were gonna put the speakers in there. Will they sound decent? Just help me with any info possible you can to make em hit hard.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dissko_@Aug 15 2004, 12:09 PM
> *Since you guys actually understand all theis stuff, maybe you can help me with a few things. What is spl? And all those other letters you use? And I am using 2 JL W6 (i think) 8's for my truck, and we are gonna make a middle console going between the seats, and were gonna put the speakers in there. Will they sound decent? Just help me with any info possible you can to make em hit hard.
> [snapback]2135618[/snapback]​*


SPL is the term used for measurement of air pressure or how loud it is. It stands for "Sound Pressure Level". dB is the scientific abbreviation for decibel. It is a measurement of pressure, deci meaning 10 (in this case, one 10th) and bel, a unit for air pressure coined by a scientist by the name of Bel (dont remember his first name). So, a decibel is one 10th of a Bel. The Hz is short for Hertz who was the scientist that studied sound waves and created a system of measurement for it. Hz is the frequency of the tone, which is also sometimes revered to as "cycles" or "cycles per second".

I'm assuming those 8's are going in your Taco. They should sound pretty decent, nothing mind blowing. I would fire them down, make sure you leave at least 1.5-2" between the sub and the floor, and have some way of venting it at the floor as much as possible so it will let the sound get into the cab. Depending how big you make the console makes the difference if you can do them in a ported box.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Aug 16 2004, 09:36 AM
> *SPL is the term used for measurement of air pressure or how loud it is.  It stands for "Sound Pressure Level".  dB is the scientific abbreviation for decibel.  It is a measurement of pressure, deci meaning 10 (in this case, one 10th) and bel, a unit for air pressure coined by a scientist by the name of Bel (dont remember his first name).  So, a decibel is one 10th of a Bel. The Hz is short for Hertz who was the scientist that studied sound waves and created a system of measurement for it.  Hz is the frequency of the tone, which is also sometimes revered to as "cycles" or "cycles per second".
> 
> I'm assuming those 8's are going in your Taco.  They should sound pretty decent, nothing mind blowing.  I would fire them down, make sure you leave at least 1.5-2" between the sub and the floor, and have some way of venting it at the floor as much as possible so it will let the sound get into the cab.  Depending how big you make the console makes the difference if you can do them in a ported box.
> [snapback]2138122[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: 
You could do that, or maybe a 7th order enclosure. Basically you will close the subs up intenally in the box, and Port both sides(that would be two ports, on for the front one for the back). You will have to know the tuning for the subs, but if you do it right, it could sound like a couple of 12's just a little more difficult to buil, and port length has to be correct or it will sound like shit. I had two 8's in a internal 7th order and it really sounded good. It was all I needed for a Extended cab truck.


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

damn i was talking about 12's and 18's and now we talking abot 8's. oh i already knew that they can pound because an few years ago this cat had 8 8's in his 85 regal and he was killin everybodys shit. so what size was the box from h w to r and how much cf per chamber.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cincycaddy_@Jul 31 2004, 06:45 PM
> *3.14 times the radius squared is the area of a circle.
> 
> 3.14x36 (6 squared)=113.04
> ...


More cone area doesnt always mean louder. It makes sense, but when all the other factors such as sensitivity, air volume, and the amount of speaker travel (since we are talking SPL) are considered, the 4 12's would most likely sound better. I havent looked at the specs of either speaker, 


I was just bored


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

2 18's would be louder, 4 12's would hit harder.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Game_@Aug 18 2004, 01:14 PM
> *2 18's would be louder, 4 12's would hit harder.
> [snapback]2145927[/snapback]​*


Captain Contradictory... TO THE RESCUE!


----------



## Meeco (Sep 12, 2002)

surround thinking enough on them 12's?


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys. That Taco in my avatar is my Uncles. Im 14 right now, but got a 1986 Yota pickup...gettin aircylinders in back, bags up front, 4" bodydrop,Mustang taillights, has 4x4 fenders now, 90s bumper and dash, and probally the Eclipse wheels on my uncles truck, etc etc. I am thinkin bout keepin my bench seat, and maybe cutting the cab and bed, and putting a box in there. My dad doesnt want to give me his 3 10s really...they are JL W0s, but I might try to buy em or convince him to give them to me, and building a better box. I could get them to hit pretty hard in the right box couldnt I? But he did say maybe when its time for me actually needing the system, I might be able to have the 2 Memphis 12s hes about to buy. Which ones should I try to get???


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dissko_@Aug 22 2004, 11:07 AM
> *Thanks for the help guys. That Taco in my avatar is my Uncles. Im 14 right now, but got a 1986 Yota pickup...gettin aircylinders in back, bags up front, 4" bodydrop,Mustang taillights, has 4x4 fenders now, 90s bumper and dash, and probally the Eclipse wheels on my uncles truck, etc etc. I am thinkin bout keepin my bench seat, and maybe cutting the cab and bed, and putting a box in there. My dad doesnt want to give me his 3 10s really...they are JL W0s, but I might try to buy em or convince him to give them to me, and building a better box. I could get them to hit pretty hard in the right box couldnt I? But he did say maybe when its time for me actually needing the system, I might be able to have the 2 Memphis 12s hes about to buy. Which ones should I try to get???
> [snapback]2158100[/snapback]​*


Doing a blow through with 2 12's ported would rock.


----------

